# ++ المسيح مولود و ليس مخلوق ++



## ++menooo++ (25 فبراير 2006)

*++ المسيح مولود و ليس مخلوق ++*

هل من الشرط أن الخلق والولادة هما صفتان متلازمتان !!؟؟

الله خلق الأرض – خلق السماوات – خلق الجبال –  خلق الحيوان - خلق الإنسان
ولكن الله لم يلد الأرض – ولم يلد السماوات -  ولم يلد الجبال- ولم يلد الحيوان -  ولم يلد الإنسان

اذن ليس من الصحيح أن يكون الخلق والولادة صفتان متلازمتان .... أما إذا الأطفال الذين عمرهم 6 سنوات عرفوا هذا بالمنطق ، فبرأي هذا منطق خاطيء ...

المسيح ليس مخلوق إنما هو مولود ، كيف !!؟؟

ليس مخلوق من نطفة ولا بويضة ، إنما هو روح الله ، ولكنه مولود من عذراء ، العذراء ولدته ، إذا هو مولود .... إذا كان الله مخلوق ، إذا المسيح مخلوق ، وبما أن الله ليس مخلوق ولا نعرف سر التقوى العظيم في الله ، إذا المسيح ليس مخلوق ، وبما أن الإنجيل يقول المسيح هو الله في الجسد ، ذلك يعني انه غير مخلوق .... المسيح هو الله فقط !!

هل نستطيع أن نعرف من خلق الله !!؟؟ أو مما هو مخلوق !!؟؟ إنه سؤال صعب للغاية أن نسأله وبالأحرى محرم وفوق منطق العقل البشري !!؟؟

لذلك المسيح ليس مخلوق ولا نعرف مما هو مخلوق لأنه الله بالجسد ....

أعيد وأكرر ، المسيح مولود من عذراء وضع فيها روح الله والتي شبهناها بخلية من خلايا الله .. والتي لا نعرف سر تكوين الله ما هو ....

الله أراد أن يأتي للأرض بشكل إنسان ... وهذا الذي حصل ... العذراء حبلت من روح الله ، وهذه هي إرادة الله ... هل نستطيع أن نقول لله لماذا لم تنزل من السماء فجأة !!؟؟

المسيح عندما قال لليهود أنه جاء من عند ألآب وأنه هو ألآب ، قالوا عنه مجدفا !!!!

لم يستطيعوا تصديقه أنه الله بالجسد !! ولأنهم حسبوا أنه يدعي الالوهية  ويكذب... صلبوه !!!

المسيح لو كان كاذبا ( حاشا) أن يكون كاذبا ... كان سوف يقول إني لست ابن الله ( أي جسد الله) لحظة الصلب ، لأنه يعرف جيدا أن الصلب هو مصيره !!!

وجميعنا نعلم أن المسيح كان كاملا في صفاته ، لم يكن كاذبا ولا مدعيا الألوهية .. وهو الذي أوصانا جميعا ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم  ولا لا .. ولا تحلفون بشيء ، وكل ما يزيد عن ذلك فهو من الشرير !!

لو كان مجنونا ( حاشا) أنت كامل يا رب ،،، كانت سيعمل أعملا جنونية تكشفه ، وتكشف حقيقة ادعائه للألوهية ،  لكن الجميع يعرف أن المسيح كان عاقلا .. حكيما منذ صغره ... وعندما كان يجلس مع اليهود وهو في سن ال 13 سنة كانوا يذهلون به ... يذهلون من حكمته وعبقريته .... ومن خلال الدين الإسلامي يقولون أنه كان يخلق من الطين عصفور !!!
لما يا ترى كل هذا التكريم والخصوصية للسيد المسيح إن لم يكن هو الله !!

اليهود صلبوه لأنهم لم يصدقوه بأنه الله الذي جاء لعالمنا !!

الآن نحن إذا قابلنا رجل ... وقال أنا هو الله ... هل سنصدقه !!؟؟

سنقول له أعطنا آيات ( عجائب ) لكي نصدق أنك الله !!؟؟

إن لم يعطنا آيات ومعجزات هناك الكثير ممن سيقومون  بإعدامه ، لأنه سيكون كاذبا ومجدفا على اسم الله ...

ولكن إن أكد أعماله بمعجزات ، شفى المرضى ... فتح أعين العميان وجعلهم يبصرون ... أقام الموتى ... ( وخاصة إقامة الموتى أمامنا)  سوف نؤمن به بأنه الله ، لأن هذه الصفة الفريدة يختص بها الله وحده ... فلماذا لا نؤمن به ونحكم عليه بالكذب !!؟؟

ومنهم من سيقوم بإعدامه و لن يصدقوه مهما فعل ، لأنهم لا يقبلون فكرة أن الله يأتي بالجسد لأرضنا !!!!

وهذا ما حصل مع السيد المسيح ... من آمن به سمي مسيحي نسبة للمسيح ... وقبله أنه الله المتجسد ... وسوف نخلص بإسمه لأنه وعدنا بذلك ...

ومن لم يؤمن به ويكذبه لحد الآن لن يخلص لأنه يكذب الله ، ويقول أنك لم تأتي لعالمنا ... وأنت لست الله ....

من التوراة : 

النبوة تقول" ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية هاالعذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعوا اسمه عمانوئيل" اشعياء 14:7

في الجزء الأول من الآية "ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية "وكما جاءت في اللغة الأصلية هو لكم آية. آي أن الله سيكون آية ( معجزة )  إلى الناس هل يستطيع الله أن يكون آية إلى الناس؟ نعم الله قادر على كل شيء وان قرر الله أن يكون آية فمن يستطيع أن يمنعه. وهكذا نرى أن الرب أو السيد سيعطينا آية وهذه الآية ستكون نفس السيد ، والان كيف سيعطي الرب هذه الآية "هاالعذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعوا اسمه عمانوئيل" وكلمة عمانوئيل تعني الله معنا أننا نجد في هذه الآية تأكيدين لألوهية المسيح : الأول أن الذي سيولد من عذراء سيكون نفس الله فقال في القسم الأول من الآية يعطي نفسه آية وللتأكيد من هو الشخص الذي سيعطي نفسه آية قال "السيد" إي أن السيد نفسه سيكون الآية المعطاة واما في القسم الأخير فيقول فتدعوا اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيرها الله معنا. ولهذا السبب عندما تعمد يسوع المسيح انفتحت السماء وسمع صوت من السماء قائلا "هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت" هل يستطيع أحد أن يكذب ما يقول الله من السماء. من هو أصدق السماء ام الناس؟  







وفي التنبأ الآخر في التوراة :

مع أن اليهود يؤمنون دائما بنبوات أنبياء العهد القديم ، لكنهم لم يفهموا أن النبوات عن المسيا تربط مجيئه الأول مع الثاني،مثال لذلك 
نبوءة اشعياء:
لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطي ابنا و تكون الرياسة على كتفه… و يدعى إلها قديرا  أبا أبديا  رئيس السلام(أش 9 :6).


ويوجد تقريبا 300 نبوءة عن قدوم الله في الجسد في التوراة والتي تعني المسيح المنتظر ، ولكن اليهود لم يعرفوا أن المسيح الذي صلبوه هو الله الذي تنبأت به التوراة ، ولا زالوا ينتظرون اليهود مسيحهم المخلص وملك العالم ، الا أن تواريخهم فشلت وبدأ الشك يساورهم أن المسيح الذي تنبأت عنه التوراة هو المسيح الذي صلبوه ...

فيا أخي المسلم اغتنم الفرص ولا تكون مثلهم ، الآيات واضحة وضوح الشمس والتنبؤات أمامك ... المسيح يحبك ويريد خلاصك

صدقوني إنه لا يوجد آية واحدة تتكلم عن مجيء نبي اسمه أحمد ، والإنجيل ليس محرف ، ولا أحد حرف الإنجيل ، إنما اعذروني لأن محمد كذب عليكم وادعى النبوة وقال لكم الإنجيل محرف !!!! الإنجيل يتحدث عن ألوهية المسيح وقدومه لعالمنا ، فإذا كان قد جاء الله بجسده الطاهر لأرضنا ... ما فائدة الأنبياء من بعده !!؟؟؟ إنما حذر المسيح وقال احترزوا من الأنبياء الكذبة يأتونكم في ثياب الحملان وهم ذئاب خاطفة ...


----------



## tawfik jesus (23 يناير 2010)

*رد: ++ المسيح مولود و ليس مخلوق ++*

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (23 يناير 2010)

*رد: ++ المسيح مولود و ليس مخلوق ++*



tawfik nasser قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع



نحنا اللي لازم نشكرك يا توفيق الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## tawfik jesus (23 يناير 2010)

*رد: ++ المسيح مولود و ليس مخلوق ++*



اليسوس أنستى قال:


> نحنا اللي لازم نشكرك يا توفيق الرب يبارك حياتك


 على ايه ؟؟ 30:


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (23 يناير 2010)

*رد: ++ المسيح مولود و ليس مخلوق ++*



tawfik nasser قال:


> على ايه ؟؟ 30:


ههههههه  سوري كتير  بالي انك انت اللي كاتب الموضوع :s
مينوووو   شكرا كتير ع الموضوع الحلو 
لاتزعل توفيق كمان مشكور انت :d


----------

